# Zeigt her eure Hardware



## Mageastor CM (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich eröffne hier mal den Tread. Ich möcht gerne mal sehen, was ihr an Cooler Master-Produkte(n), Zuhause stehen habt. 

Bilder oder Videos sind gerne gesehen.
Vielleicht habt ihr auch ein Cooler Master MOD, dann dürft ihr den auch  gerne hier Posten. Vielleicht bekommen ja andere User Anregungen und  Fantasien ihren auch oder so ähnlich zu bauen.

Ich wünsche euch allen viel spass und lasst was zeigen,

euer Mageastor CM

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 01.06.2012 um 11:58 ----------

und damit wir das auch was schmackhaft machen könnt ihr ein Netzteil Gewinnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Silent Pro M2 1000W - Cooler Master

Ihr habt Zeit bis zum 15.6.12 eure Hardware abzulichten und uns ein Bild hier zukommen zu lassen. 
Ein Gewinner wird dann ausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ladet ein Bild hoch und zeigt uns was ihr habt!

Jeder kann mit machen


----------



## GxGamer (2. Juni 2012)

Coolermaster Sickleflow 120mm Red-LED:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diese Dinger 
Nochmal in blau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein GX 650W 

Bin damit mäßig zufrieden, hat ne Menge Power, läuft stabil und hat alles was man sich an Anschlüssen wünschen kann, ist aber leider extrem laut. Ich glaube, der Lüfter hat nen Lagerschaden, genau genommen klackert er leicht. 
Ich überlege zZ, ob ich das tauschen lasse (falls es geht, habe leider den Karton weggeworfen ...) oder ob ich selbst den Lüfter wechsle ...

Zu dem Preis aber ein unschlagbares Netzteil


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

Ich habe hier nur noch ein paar alte Aufnahmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte den Einschaltknopf des Elites 330, eine Boschkontrollleuchte für den Blinker


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2012)

Da hätte ich doch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

Na was hab ich hier denn hübsches von CM stehen? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte da auch noch ein "kleines" HAF 932 Advancend incl. 3x Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 LED


----------



## GxGamer (16. Juli 2012)

Ein Monat ist vergangen seitdem das Gewinnspiel/der Wettbewerb vorüber ist.
Besteht der Netzausfall immer noch?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juli 2012)

Wir können ja mal die anderen Vier fragen ob einer von denen gewonnen hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal die anderen Vier fragen ob einer von denen gewonnen hat



Nö, hier hatte sich bislang keiner bei mir gemeldet. Mit den paar Altlasten ist eh kein Start zu machen


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Auch ich habe nix gewonnen


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2012)

ich auch nicht.

so siehts übrigens jetzt in etwas ordentlicher aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juli 2012)

Ich könnte ja auch nachlegen ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2012)

Das güldet nicht mit nachlegen. Vielleicht wurde es mangels Interesse ja eingedampft?


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2012)

das war auch nicht zum wettbewerb gemeint, sondern eifnach so aus itneresse  

tja, das interesse war zwar nicht groß, aber es war ja eindeutig da ...


----------



## GxGamer (26. Juli 2012)

Weitere 10 Tage sind seit dem letzten Post vergangen, hat schon ein Gewinner Post erhalten?
Ich denke das ein Statement langsam überfällig wird.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2012)

Nööp 


Was soll eigendlich dieser link zu luxx mit dem smily ?


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja auch nachlegen ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dein eigener oder verkaufst du den?

Zum Gewinnspiel: Vllt lief das parallel im Luxx und hier?


----------



## dragonlort (26. Juli 2012)

Schade habe den thread jetzt erst gesehen
obwohl ich täglich hier im forum rumgeistere 
ist das den jetzt fertig hier?


----------



## GxGamer (27. Juli 2012)

Ich komme mir gerade ein klein wenig veralbert vor, denn von einem Forenübergreifenden Wettbewerb war nicht die Rede. Transparent und fair geht ja mal anders.

[Cooler Master]Zeigt her eure Hardware! Zeigt uns eure CoolerMaster-Produkte. - Seite 2


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2012)

....das ist ja mal eine verarsche schlechthin 

Hier erst einen Wettbewerb ankündigen, sich dann überhaupt nicht mehr melden und dann auch noch in einen anderen Forum einen Gewinner präsentieren .
Und nachwie vor kein Statement hier 


ok ...wieder was gelernt


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juli 2012)

tja, also unser coolermaster-support im forum kriegt gerade ganz dicke minus-punkte ...   das war echt keine glanzleistung.


----------



## Mageastor CM (30. Juli 2012)

Hallöchen ihr,

die Gewinne sind schon lange raus, der Gewinner wurde von mir angeschrieben!


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2012)

Mageastor CM schrieb:


> Hallöchen ihr,
> 
> die Gewinne sind schon lange raus, der Gewinner wurde von mir angeschrieben!


 
Wie schön das wir dann auch mal informiert werden und echt klasse das ihr uns vorher bescheid gesagt habt das es auch im Luxx läuft.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2012)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen 

Erst hier einen Wettbewerb ankündigen , einen link zu Luxx dranhängen der nur zu einm Smily führt und sich dann hier überhaupt nicht melden.
Und dann als alle sich wundern und man ihn anschreiben muss damit er überhaupt antwortet diese Antwort .......keine Entschuldigung warum das so gelaufen ist oder zumindest eine Erklärung 

Nun gut bisher habe ich knapp 20 CM Case im Jahr verbaut und nun tippt mal darauf wieviel ich ab jetzt noch verwende


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2012)

ähm, der gewinner war jetzt im luxx? weil von uns hat definitiv niemand was davon mitbekommen ....


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2012)

jepp 
Schon vor vier Wochen .....klick 

Und hier dann ein Hallöchen dazu


----------

